# Pat O'Brien with Jackson now?!?!?!



## RLG167 (May 19, 2017)

Hey all, so I'm flipping through the 2017 Jackson catalog and come up to their artists page, and imagine my surprise when I see Pat O'brien from Cannibal Corpse holding a King V! Anyone who is familiar with Pat knows most of his career he's played BC Rich and Ran. Has anyone else heard about this? Can't seem to find much info online, but he's in one of the biggest Death Metal bands around, you'd think Jackson would make a huge deal of it if they got him.
-RG


----------



## Lada The Great (May 19, 2017)

Not sure if Cannibal Corpse is that popular anymore...  And I am propably blind or something but I didnt find anything about him on Jackson Guitars website.


----------



## RLG167 (May 19, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


> Not sure if Cannibal Corpse is that popular anymore...



They still have a pretty big following, and I still like them


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2017)

Given both BCR being a ....show and Jackson "onboarding" artists like crazy, I'm not surprised. 

Good for Pat, I hope this leads to a sig. I've met him at shows and he seems like a great dude.


----------



## RLG167 (May 19, 2017)

I was looking through it more, looks like they also brought over Jason Hook from 5 Finger Death Punch, and Olavi Mikkonen from Amon Amarth, both of those guys have been with Gibson their entire careers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2017)

Yeah FMIC is giving ESP a run for thier money on artist grabs.


----------



## SirToastalot (May 19, 2017)

I can't remember if it was on the 'Centuries of Torment' documentary DVD, but I kind of recall him showing off a black Jackson V and saying that it was his practice guitar on the tour bus. That was a fair few years ago, maybe his BC Rich deal has simply expired and now he's moved over to the FMIC camp.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2017)

I think he used a Rhoads at some point too.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 19, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


> Not sure if Cannibal Corpse is that popular anymore...



Have you seen any live footage? They have a huge following.


----------



## Kwert (May 19, 2017)

Pat's main guitar for a long while was a Jackson USA Rhoads. He eventually started playing BC Rich and was endorsed by them for a while. Cool if he's now with Jackson for real!


----------



## B.M.F. (May 19, 2017)

Quite a surprise! Pat has been rocking those B.C. Rich guitars for a long time.
I wonder if he's still using Mesa as well.


----------



## marcwormjim (May 20, 2017)

He was great on Hot Package.


----------



## philkilla (May 20, 2017)

I'd love to see a legit pat o'brien signature model that isn't a BC rich pos.


----------



## FireInside (May 20, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


> Not sure if Cannibal Corpse is that popular anymore..



Seriously? One of the biggest death metal bands of all time...


----------



## Viginez (May 20, 2017)

imo the bc rich is more "badass" for a band like cc
maybe the switch because bc rich is essentially dead at this point


----------



## Blytheryn (May 20, 2017)

Viginez said:


> imo the bc rich is more "badass" for a band like cc
> maybe the switch because bc rich is essentially dead at this point



Guess that puts Ironbird on to list of shapes my next custom might be. I'd snap up a midrange Floyded bird in a heartbeat.


----------



## RLG167 (May 20, 2017)

He has a signature RAN, but I've never actually seen one for sale


----------



## pastanator (May 20, 2017)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Quite a surprise! Pat has been rocking those B.C. Rich guitars for a long time.
> I wonder if he's still using Mesa as well.



I remember seeing Dunlop post like a year or two ago that he was using two MXR Fullbore Metals into an old 200 watt Marshall but that seems really odd so I dunno


----------



## RLG167 (May 20, 2017)

pastanator said:


> I remember seeing Dunlop post like a year or two ago that he was using two MXR Fullbore Metals into an old 200 watt Marshall but that seems really odd so I dunno



As far as I know, they both use Dual Recs with a Maxxon boost in front


----------



## watson503 (May 20, 2017)

Makes sense, Terrance Hobbs is no longer with BC Rich now, either - Brian X. Martin, Praxis, and the rest of that crew can all be thanked for further driving the final nails into the coffin.


----------



## Lada The Great (May 20, 2017)

FireInside said:


> Seriously? One of the biggest death metal bands of all time...



Yeah, I checked out how many views their new music video has and oh boy I was wrong about that.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 20, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> Has anyone else heard about this?



I found out about it yesterday. I found some pictures of him playing the Jackson guitar live from when they toured last year. At first, I thought he was playing his Ran V because they both have the Camo finish but then I saw the reverse headstock. I think it looks pretty cool. 







I also found pictures of Alex Webster with a beard, which is weird for me to see because I'm so used to seeing him without one.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 20, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> I found out about it yesterday. I found some pictures of him playing the Jackson guitar live from when they toured last year. At first, I thought he was playing his Ran V because they both have the Camo finish but then I saw the reverse headstock. I think it looks pretty cool.



If this becomes a sig model I will buy it.


----------



## pastanator (May 20, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> I found out about it yesterday. I found some pictures of him playing the Jackson guitar live from when they toured last year. At first, I thought he was playing his Ran V because they both have the Camo finish but then I saw the reverse headstock. I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here's video proof as well. i liked his bc riches and i like this too. i guess he just has the one and its in Ab, because for Stripped raped and strangled he switched to the bc rich. im pretty sure they keep two guitars each in Ab and Bb and just use the Ab one for C# songs and the Bb one for Eb songs, so i guess he has the Jackson for Ab and the BC Rich for Bb


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 20, 2017)

Given the state BCR is in right now, I'm not surprised. The only sig artist they have is Kerry.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 20, 2017)

philkilla said:


> I'd love to see a legit pat o'brien signature model that isn't a BC rich pos.



I owned a BC Rich JR V Icon, the unofficial official Pat O'brien sig model, for the price it was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 20, 2017)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I owned a BC Rich JR V Icon, the unofficial official Pat O'brien sig model, for the price it was absolutely fantastic.



Now I want one of those... Damnit.


----------



## RLG167 (May 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given the state BCR is in right now, I'm not surprised. The only sig artist they have is Kerry.



I know they also have Steve Smyth and Lita Ford, but I think them and Kerry are the only ones left


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 20, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> I know they also have Steve Smyth and Lita Ford, but I think them and Kerry are the only ones left



Not sure if they changed things up, but as of the 2016 reboot of the brand, literally their only sig artist is Kerry.


----------



## RLG167 (May 20, 2017)

I forgot to post it in the original post, but here's the pic from the Jackson catalog




[/URL][/img]


----------



## Blytheryn (May 20, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> I forgot to post it in the original post, but here's the pic from the Jackson catalog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ebony board?


----------



## B.M.F. (May 21, 2017)

watson503 said:


> Makes sense, Terrance Hobbs is no longer with BC Rich now, either - Brian X. Martin, Praxis, and the rest of that crew can all be thanked for further driving the final nails into the coffin.



No way! What is Terrance Hobbs playing right now dude?
BC Rich is a brand with so much wasted potential. I always felt the ASM could be their RG if they had the right management, marketing, top-down attention and support, artists, etc. Maybe Gibson should buy them - since Fender owns Jackson now it would be a good competitor and match to battle with them in the market. BC Rich got the body shapes and the name.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2017)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> BC Rich got the body shapes and *the name*.



The value of said name has been on a pretty sharp decline the last decade or so. The BRJ situation certainly hasn't helped. 

The only folks who were keeping BCR alive are a dying breed. I don't think the body shapes are enough to keep BCR going. 

I know I'll never buy a BCR given all the drama.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 21, 2017)

looks as if bcr are about to launch a new website


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2017)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> No way! What is Terrance Hobbs playing right now dude?
> .



He apparently JUST signed with Legator as of this month.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 21, 2017)

Seems OK as Ibanez is dropping the ball lately


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Seems OK as Ibanez is dropping the ball lately


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 21, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> I know they also have Steve Smyth and Lita Ford, but I think them and Kerry are the only ones left



can't wait for King to switch to ESP


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2017)

dr_game0ver said:


> can't wait for King to switch to ESP



I'm REALLY surprised he hasn't. There's no way BCR has the capital to stave off ESP for too long.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 21, 2017)

dr_game0ver said:


> can't wait for King to switch to ESP



Bring back these...


----------



## RLG167 (May 21, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Bring back these...



I always loved the NV, its a shame they stopped making it under ESP (you can still find a grassrots one built to Kerry's spec). I'd buy one of the Kerry sigs in a heartbeat if ESP re-released them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm REALLY surprised he hasn't. There's no way BCR has the capital to stave off ESP for too long.





dr_game0ver said:


> can't wait for King to switch to ESP



I think they already tried... But accidentally got Chris Canella instead.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 21, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they already tried... But accidentally got Chris Canella instead.





Wait you're telling me we got the wrong bald guy with a long beard in the lobby? Sh1t!! *Chris starts noodling some Angel of Death* I guess he'll do...


----------



## Rosal76 (May 21, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm REALLY surprised he hasn't. There's no way BCR has the capital to stave off ESP for too long.



The minute B.C. Rich can no longer and/or don't want to make Kerry custom shop guitars built to his specs, he'll probably switch to ESP. That's the main reason he left B.C. Rich in the first place in the 1990's. The story goes, as Kerry said in a interview, someone at B.C. Rich called him up wanting to build him a guitar. Kerry requested that it be a neck-thru, like all his other B.C. Riches. The guy says, "umm, we're not really doing that right now" and Kerry says, "well, call me when you can". And the guy never called back. Really weird that someone from B.C. Rich saying that they can't make a neck-thru guitar.  They actually did build the guitar he requested but they sold it to a store. At the time, B.C. Rich were going out of business so they didn't care what they did to who. That did not make Kerry happy with the company and he just went with ESP at the time.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 22, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> As far as I know, they both use Dual Recs with a Maxxon boost in front



For boosts, Pat uses a Keeley-modded Metal Zone and Rob uses a Maxon


----------



## Kwert (May 22, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> For boosts, Pat uses a Keeley-modded Metal Zone and Rob uses a Maxon




Also, Pat uses a Triple Rec and I believe Rob switched to a Mark V


----------



## ArtDecade (May 22, 2017)

Kwert said:


> Also, Pat uses a Triple Rec and I believe Rob switched to a Mark V



That certainly seems to be the case live, but Pat does a lot of the recording (rhythm and lead) on his gear in the studio. From the documentaries that I have seen over the years, it seems like the person that writes the song generally records the parts. That helps them move along as quickly as possible. And seeing as how Pat does a lot of the writing, I am guessing we are hearing him (and his gear) more often than not.


----------



## gunch (May 22, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He apparently JUST signed with *Legator* as of this month.



EEWW


----------



## bloc (May 23, 2017)

This band has seriously gotten better with age. Their last few albums are incredible. Awesome player too.


----------



## Kwert (May 23, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> That certainly seems to be the case live, but Pat does a lot of the recording (rhythm and lead) on his gear in the studio. From the documentaries that I have seen over the years, it seems like the person that writes the song generally records the parts. That helps them move along as quickly as possible. And seeing as how Pat does a lot of the writing, I am guessing we are hearing him (and his gear) more often than not.





Yeah I think they split duties more in the past (Kill seemed to have been shared fairly equally), but it looks like on Torture and a Skeletal Domain, Pat tracked most of the rhythm guitars.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 23, 2017)

He is one hell of a guitarist that's for sure


----------



## pastanator (May 23, 2017)

Chiba666 said:


> He is one hell of a guitarist that's for sure



ive seen the studio video of frantic disembowelment probably a hundred times and the power chord bit in the middle still doesnt strike me as something that should be possible


----------



## ArtDecade (May 23, 2017)

Frantic Disembowelment is so, so sick.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 24, 2017)

Sorry for offtopic, but this needs to be posted...


----------



## ArtDecade (May 24, 2017)

From a Metal Injection interview with Alex:

Kit: Oh, that&#8217;s totally fine by me. Speaking of songs that sprint, when was the last time you played &#8220;*Frantic Disembowelment*&#8221; in a live set?

Alex: We played it only once live. George never got the vocals down. Believe it or not, out of everybody in the band (laughs), we busted our asses off, and then he was like &#8216;*Ah man, I&#8217;m having trouble with the vocal lines*&#8217;, so we just never ended up doing it live. And one night, when we toured with Kataklysm, Napalm Death, Goatwhore, and&#8230;who else was there&#8230;Macabre? Anyways, it was 2004, and in Pittsburgh George had some kind of lung infection. He had to go to the hospital and everything. So we played the show anyways without a singer, and were like &#8216;why don&#8217;t we play it tonight since George won&#8217;t do it? This is our only chance.&#8217; So that was the only time we played it live. It went pretty well, but my forearms were definitely Popeyed out by the end. It&#8217;s a lot of work. There are a lot of hard chops in that one.

And while we are at it, here is a sick cover.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 3, 2017)

I thought some of you guys may like this. I believe this is Pat O'Brien's second U.S. custom shop Jackson V. The end points look like the ones Jeff Loomis has on his Schecter V.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 3, 2017)

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 3, 2017)

Interesting guitar. The body looks very thick, much thicker than a standard Jackson V shape..


----------



## pastanator (Nov 3, 2017)

That's cool he's gone up to 26.5" scale. The Fishman's a bit of a surprise but with the amount of people switching over not really. What's the difference between a Double Rhoads and a King V?


----------



## manu80 (Nov 3, 2017)

damn Fishman is the new EMG.....


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 3, 2017)

pastanator said:


> What's the difference between a Double Rhoads and a King V?



From what I've read/seen, they say the Double Rhoads is bigger in size than the King V. Plus the 22 frets on the D.R. vs. the 24 on the King V.





King V on left side and Double Rhoads on right.


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2017)

Let's try a direct link instead: https://imgur.com/Lb29CLP


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2017)

Double Rhoads is basically a symmetrical version of the large side of a Rhoads. Take the larger side and mirror it. Boom. Double rhoads.

King V just takes that shape and shrinks it down.


----------



## pastanator (Nov 3, 2017)

Cool beans. Here's a video on the camo one: 

Same guy also posted about Rob Barret's dean caddilacs


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 4, 2017)

pastanator said:


> Cool beans. Here's a video on the camo one



Both of Pat's Jackson's are cool looking but I like this one a lot better. Man, if Jackson ever releases a import version, I am so on it.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 4, 2017)

That black Double Rhoads is amazing - the gloss bevels are so cool. Reverse headstock...those black inlays...top-mounted Floyd...I'd be all over one if they released a USA production model if it wasn't for the scale length.


----------



## RLG167 (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you see the other video on that same channel about his camo Double Rhoads? Looks killer


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 9, 2017)

Is Mustaine's old Jackson V a double Rhoads?

I miss BC Rich. I wish the current owners would actually do something with the company rather than rehash the same crap that nobody wants.


----------



## watson503 (Nov 9, 2017)

canuck brian said:


> Is Mustaine's old Jackson V a double Rhoads?
> 
> I miss BC Rich. I wish the current owners would actually do something with the company rather than rehash the same crap that nobody wants.



It's a King V:






Regarding BC Rich, I agree - Brian Martin and Praxis have ruined everything they've touched and those new models are pure garbage.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 10, 2017)

There's actually no website for BC Rich anymore. I can't find anyways.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.bcrich.com/ works fine here


----------



## Decipher (Nov 10, 2017)

Pat's new Jacksons are pretty killer!


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 10, 2017)

Not sure if it was mentioned before, but Jackson just updated their entire website and Pat O'Brien is now shown in the Artist section.

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/artists?page=4


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 10, 2017)

edit: Nevermind double post

edit edit: nevermind stupid post


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 10, 2017)

BusinessMan said:


> After looking at this link, its strange they don't have mick thompson on their artist page. Especially considering his $5K signature guitar



? He's on Page 2...


----------

